# Is IELTS EXAM is mandatory for working in austrlia?



## PRASATH (May 1, 2014)

please any one give answer for this ,because I got an offer from melbourne


----------



## AngeliquePrince (Dec 10, 2012)

Hi Prasath,

You may want to wait for the job offer sent to you and the visa attached to it. Your employer should guide you as to the process of getting the visa for you to work in Australia.

Hope this helps!

Kind regards,

AngeliquePrince


----------



## PRASATH (May 1, 2014)

*Thank you*

But still I dint get my answer properly


----------



## TAMZID (Apr 6, 2013)

PRASATH said:


> please any one give answer for this ,because I got an offer from melbourne


Hi,
First of all what sort of visa you have applied for

487 or 186.
If you applied under 186, IELTS is required at least 6 for all fields like reading writing listening and speaking .However, there may be some exceptions and depends on the company who have offered you a job.

Hope you understand.

Cheers.


----------

